# redline embroidery machine



## Adrianas0915

Hi,

Can anybody tell me if the brand Redline is a good brand? I am thinking to buy one but I am not sure if this is a good brand.

Thank you


----------



## debbiew

I purchased one in February. Works great. Company was easy to work with. If I have questions they answer them immediately.


----------



## binki

Never heard of of it or seen it at any of the shows


----------



## djque

just saw one.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I've never heard of it or seen it at ISS AC. I would want to know who makes it, is it a knock of another brand, warranty and service information and see one run my designs. Why are you choosing it over know brands? I checked their site and it looks like its an affordable compact machine. I would want to make sure it will hold up to working 8-12 hours daily for years. What is the resell value? Do you plan to purchase the Perla software they offer? I haven't heard of that either.


----------



## Adrianas0915

SunEmbroidery said:


> I've never heard of it or seen it at ISS AC. I would want to know who makes it, is it a knock of another brand, warranty and service information and see one run my designs. Why are you choosing it over know brands? I checked their site and it looks like its an affordable compact machine. I would want to make sure it will hold up to working 8-12 hours daily for years. What is the resell value? Do you plan to purchase the Perla software they offer? I haven't heard of that either.


Hi Jennifer,
I agree with you. I think I need to get as much information about this machine before I jump into conclusions. And thank you for answering my question.


----------



## DancingBay

I've looked at Redline because I need to pick up a 2nd head or maybe even their 2-head machine. My concern is that the company/machine haven't been around long enough to establish a good track record. It's hard to say how well they'll hold up in a truly commercial environment, running 8-10 hours at least 5 days a week for years like a Tajima or Barudan machine will. 

They have a couple of facebook groups, one for owners and one for lookers. I'm a member of both and they let me stick around the owners page because I give good advice and don't trash their machines even though I don't own one. They use Tajima hoops and I believe are at least partly made in Japan. They claim the machine is mostly metal, very little plastic and that they're easy to work on.


----------



## Adrianas0915

DancingBay said:


> I've looked at Redline because I need to pick up a 2nd head or maybe even their 2-head machine. My concern is that the company/machine haven't been around long enough to establish a good track record. It's hard to say how well they'll hold up in a truly commercial environment, running 8-10 hours at least 5 days a week for years like a Tajima or Barudan machine will.
> 
> They have a couple of facebook groups, one for owners and one for lookers. I'm a member of both and they let me stick around the owners page because I give good advice and don't trash their machines even though I don't own one. They use Tajima hoops and I believe are at least partly made in Japan. They claim the machine is mostly metal, very little plastic and that they're easy to work on.


Thank you for sharing this information with me. The problem is that I haven't found a technician here in LA. And I'm concerned that this company hasn't been in business for a long time, so I just don't want to make the wrong decision for my business.


----------



## DancingBay

From what I understand, they have 1 technician who offers phone support. He is apparently very sharp and is able to walk you through almost any issue over the phone. If this is so, then it really is a money saver. 

Last time I had a tech out, it cost me $250 and he was there less than 30 minutes to just give my machine a once over, set my mind at ease over a issue I thought I had, show me how to grease my machine, and pronounced it clean and in good shape.

Since I think the Redline a Tajima knock off, anyone who works on Tajima should be able to fix any problem that the Redline tech cannot walk you through over the phone.


----------



## twinkey121

It looks identical to my Highland machine..
Right down to the lables. If that's the case it's Chinese.. But I'm quite happy with mine even after 16 months


----------



## Adrianas0915

twinkey121 said:


> It looks identical to my Highland machine..
> Right down to the lables. If that's the case it's Chinese.. But I'm quite happy with mine even after 16 months


Hi and thank you for answering my question

How often do you run the machine?


----------



## twinkey121

6 to 8 hrs a day 4 days a week


----------



## twinkey121

got ahead of myself just keep it oiled. I keep an oil pen in my pocket and use it.. Don't matter what machine you have, maint. is very important.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

It would be great if you could hear one run at a show. One criteria I used to initially compare different machine brands was how do they sound when running. If you can attend a show you'll discover some machines "clank" along while others hum. The ones that hum are the "built-to-last" brands where the mechanics work perfectly together so the machine lasts for a long time under heavy work conditions.


----------



## 539162

I am a Tech and work on these and many other Chinese brands. Redline sells the machine out of his house/garage and doesn't use techs. He wants people to be able to fix it on their own. My advice to you is to stay away from Chinese machines. There is only 1 or 2 Chinese machines I think are a good machine for the money. If you are interested in a new SWF shoot me a PM since I am now a distributor for Sunstar. I would take a Tajima, Barudan or SWF even a Happy before I ever thought about a Chinese machine


----------



## 539162

The Redline is sold to the Distributor for $5995 by the way and the reseller marks it up to the $7200 to $7500 mark. Either way it is Chinese and only cost $3500 to make it and ship it to the USA. Any Chinese machine has Chinese metal and Chinese metal is not very good. There are very few Chinese factories who make a decent Chinese machine. I believe the Redline comes out of the Feiya plant which isn't a good plant.


----------



## 539162

I will add this. I am 34 and from 16 years of experience in this industry and working on 8 brands I see more Chinese machines that fail after 3 years. The motors are noisy and grind a good bit when changing colors. Parts are cheap but then again so is the machine. Most Chinese factories don't make consistent parts. I have ordered tension knobs for machines and seem to get a different one each time. Sometimes the reciprocators are 1 to 2mm off in the opening as well. I normally have take pics of the parts before I order them. I did a RiComa not too long ago that had 5 different variations of color change motors they did for that one year. The best Chinese machine in my opinion is the Highland. Me and some of my Tech buddies refer to Chinese machines as Hamsters. I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for and you shouldn't skimp on quality. Some of the Japanese companies like Tajima, Barudan and a few others have plants in China as well.


----------



## WingBandit33

I have a Redline 1501 for 2 years and have yet to have a problem with it. This machine is a great beginner machine. The tech is always quick to answer my questions or troubleshooting on any problems I have. Their you tube videos are also very helpful. I prefer to fix things when I can than spend hundreds of dollars on a tech.


----------



## red195

I saw a Redline work at Everything Applique Conference in Atlanta in April 2015. From what I've researched, and been told by the sales rep, Tajima repair techs quit working for them Tajima to developed a less expensive machine better fit for home embroiderers. The machine is made in China. But Tajima is made in Japan and has a factory in China as well. SWF is made in Korea and Happy is made in Japan. It is a lesser known startup, but all the customer reviews are very positive. Some, who have owned their machines for more than 5 years say they are very happy to be able to fix their own machines or call a Tech who can walk them through almost any problem. And that saves them money and down time in sending it off or taking it in to a dealer somewhere to fix. I have been waffling back and forth between a Happy and a Redline since the conference in April. I wonder if I should go with a well known brand just because it's well known, or save a little bit and give the start up a chance. From all I've read and heard from customers, there is very little to almost no complaints about the Redline. I think I may have talked myself into making a decision. Hope this info helps.


----------



## 539162

red195 said:


> I saw a Redline work at Everything Applique Conference in Atlanta in April 2015. From what I've researched, and been told by the sales rep, Tajima repair techs quit working for them Tajima to developed a less expensive machine better fit for home embroiderers. The machine is made in China. But Tajima is made in Japan and has a factory in China as well. SWF is made in Korea and Happy is made in Japan. It is a lesser known startup, but all the customer reviews are very positive. Some, who have owned their machines for more than 5 years say they are very happy to be able to fix their own machines or call a Tech who can walk them through almost any problem. And that saves them money and down time in sending it off or taking it in to a dealer somewhere to fix. I have been waffling back and forth between a Happy and a Redline since the conference in April. I wonder if I should go with a well known brand just because it's well known, or save a little bit and give the start up a chance. From all I've read and heard from customers, there is very little to almost no complaints about the Redline. I think I may have talked myself into making a decision. Hope this info helps.


Tajima Techs did not quit. There was a lay off and change of ownership at Hirsch. In 2008 the market crashed and a lot of Techs were let go. Tajima is assembled in China and parts are Japanese. Is your sales rep that woman who advertises on Craigslist in Tennessee? She actually thinks this Redline is better then the Brother  I work on Chinese machines and some of the better named brands like SWF, Happy, Brother, Melco, Barudan and Tajima and I can assure you those machines are worth the price difference.


----------



## RedlineEMB

Redline Embroidery Machine products come from a consolidated effort by hard working people and we would like to emphasize that we are not associated with people related to other brands. Opinions that have been presented by external vendors do not reflect the core values, mission and vision of Redline Embroidery Machines.


----------



## djque

Since i been in this business well silkscreen and vinyl I see kobe tshirts and lebron tshirts that cost $35 & $45 dollars and laugh cuz I know how much it really cost to make that tshirt. My next machine will be a embroidery machine eiter used or new. I just want good customer service and something I can fix if needed and im very tech minded.


----------



## DvD

A bit late response but still want to make a comment.

I own a few of these machines from the same factory, i saw the redline been assembled there.
Single head 15 needle and a 15 needle double head.
We also own brother pr60 (first machine).

The "Redline" is a similar machine like the tajima only with different electronics.
The electronics are made by the second largest electronic factory in China. 
This manufacturer produces good quality machines compared to some other Chinese brands.
If the same design is embroidered on a Redline or Tajima you will not be able to tell which is done by which machine. (we tried)
The embroidery result is very good.
Definitly better than the Brother pr machines.

Tajima better than Redline?, probable yes, but how much better?
A Mercedes is probably a better car than Ford, you still can drive from A to B.
You still have to sell a lot of embroidered stuff to make up for the price difference.

Hope this helps when considering a Redline.


----------



## DCans

Hmmmm, so how many 1st time posters can we get on a single thread in defense of a product.


----------



## 539162

DCans said:


> Hmmmm, so how many 1st time posters can we get on a single thread in defense of a product.


My thoughts exactly. From what I have seen thus far in my dealing with them is their customer support is non existent and one of the dealers selling the equipment is not very knowledgeable. Half of the people with the 1 post are probably trolls from her Facebook group who have purchased equipment from her.


----------



## DCans

EmbroidTek said:


> Half of the people with the 1 post are probably trolls from her Facebook group who have purchased equipment from her.



Well I wouldn't classify people who had bought from them as a troll, if they bought from them and like their machines then I support their posting 100%, I was thinking more along the line of the company having done them.
But that was nothing more than conjecture on my part.


----------



## DvD

Troll?, i am a shorty but....

Just tray to give a honest impression on these machines.
I cannot say anything about the redline company, i have nothing to do with them.

I had a few other brands from China Before and had to rebuild them myself to get it working correctly.

I just mentioned i have seen redline machines made in the same factory in China during my visit there.

We have a embroidery studio in Belgium, Europe and were so happy with the quality that we also start importing these machine under our own name. (no need to rebuild)

So i am talking about the product they are selling.

To say ALL Chinese machines are rubbish is bs.


----------



## ColDesiMark

There are a lot of good, solid embroidery machines out there. We've found that the biggest key to success for new embroiderers is TRAINING and that first year of support (you shouldn't need on site support, just good phone support). You're better off spending a little more for a machine that has more than 1 guy that can work on it, phone support, training.. Our Avance, Tajima, Barudan..I'm sure you can get some good recommendations here.


----------



## DvD

Yes I agree Mark,

We do a lot over whats app.
The times i had to visit a customer to fix something you can count on one hand and in most cases it was a operator error.
Even most contact with new users is in the first 2 weeks.
But we deliver the machine ourselves and give a few hours training on site, eliminating most questions.


----------



## Dougtheembtech

binki said:


> Never heard of of it or seen it at any of the shows


Only because they try to keep the prices down and the shows are really expensive.


----------



## Dougtheembtech

EmbroidTek said:


> The Redline is sold to the Distributor for $5995 by the way and the reseller marks it up to the $7200 to $7500 mark. Either way it is Chinese and only cost $3500 to make it and ship it to the USA. Any Chinese machine has Chinese metal and Chinese metal is not very good. There are very few Chinese factories who make a decent Chinese machine. I believe the Redline comes out of the Feiya plant which isn't a good plant.


This is completely untrue. The Feiya plant does not produce the Redline. Everything in the world is marked up, Redline just simply doesn't mark up as high as other companies. 

And many machines, even the biggest brand names, have changed to having their machines or parts from their machines made in China.


----------



## Dougtheembtech

DancingBay said:


> I've looked at Redline because I need to pick up a 2nd head or maybe even their 2-head machine. My concern is that the company/machine haven't been around long enough to establish a good track record. It's hard to say how well they'll hold up in a truly commercial environment, running 8-10 hours at least 5 days a week for years like a Tajima or Barudan machine will.
> 
> They have a couple of facebook groups, one for owners and one for lookers. I'm a member of both and they let me stick around the owners page because I give good advice and don't trash their machines even though I don't own one. They use Tajima hoops and I believe are at least partly made in Japan. They claim the machine is mostly metal, very little plastic and that they're easy to work on.


The company has been around for 6 years now. Original owners are still with their machines and still pushing out production. We have big businesses here in Florida running these machines 16 hours a day, 6 days a week and they are holding up.


----------



## Dougtheembtech

EmbroidTek said:


> I am a Tech and work on these and many other Chinese brands. Redline sells the machine out of his house/garage and doesn't use techs. He wants people to be able to fix it on their own. My advice to you is to stay away from Chinese machines. There is only 1 or 2 Chinese machines I think are a good machine for the money. If you are interested in a new SWF shoot me a PM since I am now a distributor for Sunstar. I would take a Tajima, Barudan or SWF even a Happy before I ever thought about a Chinese machine


This is completely untrue. They are not ran out of their house/garage. And the man selling them IS a technician, has been since 1992. They have demonstration machines out of a house in Florida. The one in Texas is the distributor and that is where they come from. 

And you might want to find out more about the brands you are promoting. Most these days are actually using parts and having their machines assembled in China.


----------



## Dougtheembtech

Adrianas0915 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody tell me if the brand Redline is a good brand? I am thinking to buy one but I am not sure if this is a good brand.
> 
> Thank you


I guarantee you they are a great machine! The plant that manufactures is a private plant and one that is great at their job. These machines are going every day into high production and the owners are running them long and hard. And they hold up to the production. 

I'd love to tell you more.


----------



## Bruins4

I don't know a lot about machines, but I know that there is no way a Chinese machine is anywhere near as good as my Barudan. I had a SWF and I would probably go as far to say it can top a SWF but not a Barudan.


----------



## binki

Dougtheembtech said:


> Only because they try to keep the prices down and the shows are really expensive.


They look like the SWF machines


----------



## Dougtheembtech

Bruins4 said:


> I don't know a lot about machines, but I know that there is no way a Chinese machine is anywhere near as good as my Barudan. I had a SWF and I would probably go as far to say it can top a SWF but not a Barudan.


I have customers who have both. Yes, Barudan is a great machine. But people who own both are still happy with both machines. And they are similar to the Tajima machine. Some companies go above and beyond to make a good product, Redline is one of those companies.


----------



## splathead

There seems to be a heavy push by some here for this manufacturer. Just want to remind everyone about our self-promotion policy. We don't allow self promotion, advertising, soliciting, PM requests, or offering your own products/services. Please familiarize yourselfs with posting rules here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------



## imakestuff

I got one about 2 months ago after using a home machine for 2 1/2 years. The manual is unreadable Chinglish. They don't tell you what the parts are that come with it. I was left wondering how to even embroider anything with it. The 'support' is pathetic. They refer you to their You Tube channel and don't specify that most videos there are for a previous model. The woman at Redline does not provide useful help. I called once and was transferred to Orlando, their tech. He was very defensive and unsympathetic and just said nobody else has any problems. Well, I do. When confronted with the fact that I wasn't made aware of a dealer an hour from me before I bought directly from them, he forwarded me to the dealer. The dealer/tech has been out here twice. I keep having the same issue when embroidering something that uses vinyl on both front and back (I do in the hoop embroidery, not shirts and hats and stuff). Constant thread breaks/shredding and birdnesting on the back. I took out my old $300 Brother SE400 and made the items with no problems. Their return window is 15 days with a 15% restocking fee. They are apathetic at best. I am a small business owner, and the unreliability has hurt my business and made me dread having to make anything on it.


----------



## Fatboystees

They are a rebadged tajima. I have a highland 1501c which is the same machine. Very durable and easy to work on. Have not had one part break or issue that wasnt operater error. The one i just bought 6 months ago has a break away recipacator which means wont break in event of hitting hoop. So see which model it is. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Fatboystees

Btw way i got mine from mesa and they have machine and software help. They use skype to walk u thru issues such as first setting machine up. I have had to use them one time in 6 months and that was cause i had thread/tension wrong. Otherwise i have not had to buy a part for it other then needles. Check out mesa.com they also sell refurbed for around 6


----------



## Bryce77

We borrowed am Avancé from a friend of us and the box say made in china My friend say Ricoma made them. This machine seem well build I believe the issues we had is due user error still learning. I guy I know got his directly from China 6 head 15 needle machine for the price on a single head je advice us to go ahead and buy one but we are afraid to do so. More now that many here seem to avoide Chinese made machine.


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
Redline is a good brand, it works great.


----------



## boyblue

You get what you pay for is a fair description of the Chinese machines but when you break that down is that really a bad thing? I say not.

When we got into the embroidery business in the mid 90's The best price I could find on a new 6 head machine was $30,000.00 and that was a year old display model that the head of SWF US operations in Miami was willing to sell me. He explained that he could probably sell it for half of that if he didn't have to include the warranty but His head office wouldn't allow him to sell in the US without it.

I then came across the Chinese machines and I was about to buy one from a factory who's name I've forgotten but their machine was not ISO9001 certified. I then found Feiya. The machine, landed in our shop (with about $4,000.00 local import taxes) was $16,000.00. That machine paid for itself 100 times over before we sold it for $7,000.00 about 10 years later.

I'm not claiming that they're as good but they are definitely worth their price, and that was then, I imagine they've improved a lot since.


----------



## lrsbranding

Is there any updates from the people that own a Redline? What do you think?


----------



## Awa3

I am not a troll but I do own a Redline and have for three years. I am not from “her” group but “her” support is not the same as the excellent support I receive from my team. My machine has had no major problems since I’ve owned it other than having to change the timing once. If I do my oiling and routine maintenance the machine runs happy. I routinely run it at 810 Stitches/minute, although it will run higher. I’m so happy that I took a chance on the Redline. I price compared before deciding on this and realized it was a no brainer. My sales team/support team offers FaceTime training, phone support, regular FB classes, FB support. Support is excellent. YouTube videos are available for almost ANY issue imaginable. In my opinion you can’t go wrong.


----------



## absoluteprinting

Awa3 said:


> I am not a troll but I do own a Redline and have for three years. I am not from “her” group but “her” support is not the same as the excellent support I receive from my team. My machine has had no major problems since I’ve owned it other than having to change the timing once. If I do my oiling and routine maintenance the machine runs happy. I routinely run it at 810 Stitches/minute, although it will run higher. I’m so happy that I took a chance on the Redline. I price compared before deciding on this and realized it was a no brainer. My sales team/support team offers FaceTime training, phone support, regular FB classes, FB support. Support is excellent. YouTube videos are available for almost ANY issue imaginable. In my opinion you can’t go wrong.


What does it mean when you say you are not from "her" group and "her" support? I am going through posts and don't see anything regarding these topics?


----------

